# 120gal on second floor question



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi, considering upgrading my 40 gal to 120. Never thought about weight until now. If I place tank perpendicular over top of this support beam, do you think I'd be okay? It will be running parallel with a load bearing wall.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

If you are really worried about it, just make a beam out of 2 2x4's or a 4x4, stand it up against the wall. Cut it perfect. Tap it in behind the vent. Paint it. Bobs your uncle 

Im sure you could also use a floor beam jack if you dont want to add a permanent piece of wood

My 120g weighs a ton. 

Tank itself 
100 lbs of rock
120lbs Substrate
1200lbs of water

looking at 1500lbs +

Just my 2cents


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Fill er up!!! 

If it's backing a load bearing wall, be all good might get some bounce. Just put a Jack as Justin said if needed.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

How long is the beam that is in place now? you could always get a jack screw post and put it in the middle of that beam, however you would have to hope your floor below the jack screw would be suitable to support the weight...probably best if the tank was placed on an outside wall where the load would transferred closer to the load bearing structure.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Not to be a smartass but 1500 lbs in a four by two footprint equals less than 200 Lbs per square foot and I don't crash through the floor at 240 lbs. I don't think you have to worry.


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

The room below is my already pretty small laundry room. A jack in the middle wouldn't be great.

The beam runs approx 10' where it stops above 3 vertical 2x4s.

The wall is the shared wall in my townhouse.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I've got my 6' upstairs running across the floor joist.It's been 2 years now and all good. That beam should actually be sitting on the exterior wall.I think.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Fill the tank. Take a measurment off the floor beam before and after. Measure it in a week. If its sagging do a 50% water change. While the water is out support the beam. If no issues than you are golden. In mechanics, we call it curb height LOL

Good luck wikth the tank! What are your plans for the new tank???


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, I'm currently only entertaining the thought. I have a 40g saltwater tank that really limits the amount of cool fish I want, plus larger tanks are easier to maintain. Most of my equipment will be transferable to the bigger size, but some upgrading will have to be done. Money isn't exactly pouring in right now so I have to do this slowly and methodically..... as my sig says..... be patient....


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

noisetherapy said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> The room below is my already pretty small laundry room. A jack in the middle wouldn't be great.
> 
> ...


Okay, so you're in a townhouse. Is it a Strata? If so, you could always ask your Management company for a copy of the "as built drawings" - if they have them, you're entitled to see them (assuming you are the owner).

If they don't have them you could call the city and ask for a copy (they will charge for that); but if you go to city hall you can often view them for free. Just make sure you know your Strata Plan, your strata lot, and the strata lot number of the unit that shares that wall with you.

What you want to make certain is that the wall shown in that pic is a bearing wall and the beam is supported there and doesn't run for another 10' before it hits a vertical support.

If it's not a bearing wall you could do what jbyoung00008 suggests and put the post behind the vent against the wall; rather than in the middle of the laundry room.

It's probably not going to be an issue; but it's way better to ask the questions now.


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 

Had my buddy come out who is long time carpenter and studying to become home inspector. 

He pointed out that beam plus proximity to multiple load bearing walls means I'm sitting pretty.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

If you have the tank centred right over the beam, you should not have much movement at all. 
Whether it is parallel to the load bearing wall wall in this case does not matter much as all the load will be transferred from the 3-ply beam to the 3-ply 2x4 post. The rest of the weight is picked up by the floor joists. The 3-ply 2x4 post may shrink 1/4"to 1/2" just from the dead weight.
If you have it catching one edge, do expect sagging to the other end.
BTW, most floors are design for a "live load" around 40 psf (pounds per square foot) with a concentrated load of 300 lbs. If exceeded, it will not collapse, the floor just get bouncy.
Let's say you kids decide to jump on the floor on one side of the beam, you will notice the floor bounce much more than before. I have a 75g SW basically supported on two sides and I ban my kids from running in the living room.
Furthermore, the aquarium is not a "live load" per se. When heavily loaded, wood does creep and will eventually bend or shrink even if it does not fail.

For peace of mind, and if possible, ask your carpenter friend to block the joists on both sides of the beams to stiffen the floor a bit.


----------

